# Watching US TV on internet



## shanti263 (Jan 24, 2010)

Since I tossed away my old TV, I was watching TV on internet. Watching Canadian programs are ok, but when I try to watch US programs(using VPN) , the audio becomes so choppy and simply intolerable.

For those who are watching foreign TV programs, what are your experience? Which service provider are you using?


----------



## MoneyMaker (Jun 1, 2009)

i watch american content via Hulu and Pandora as well as the network providers website via hotspot shield


----------



## shanti263 (Jan 24, 2010)

MoneyMaker said:


> i watch american content via Hulu and Pandora as well as the network providers website via hotspot shield


Thanks MoneyMaker. I tried Pandora tv and it was good,without any sttutering, (except subtitles are bit annoying sometimes). Hulu was also good, with a bit stutery but compared to FOX/CBC, it's nothing.


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

I use tvgorge.com and atdhe.net

The quality is hit or miss, but it's free


----------



## MoneyMaker (Jun 1, 2009)

shanti263 said:


> Thanks MoneyMaker. I tried Pandora tv and it was good,without any sttutering, (except subtitles are bit annoying sometimes). Hulu was also good, with a bit stutery but compared to FOX/CBC, it's nothing.


perhaps you need a faster computer or internet connection?


----------



## shanti263 (Jan 24, 2010)

@high octane, I've added those 2 sites to my bookmark. 

@MoneyMaker, It came to my mind. I'm using my notebook (Vaio , 1.85GHz, 2GB RAM) which is about 1+ year old, and have not plan to replace it just to watch TV. I should not expect a full power of the laptops/desktops. After trying the sites you mentioned, it is more to do with the source (FoX, CBC...). I will look into my ISP later.


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

Your Vaio is more than adequate. My laptop is 4 years old, crashes daily, and streams video no problem

Go to speedtest.net and check your connection


----------



## Kirkland (Sep 15, 2009)

Http://beta.ninjavideo.net/
Http://www.fastpasstv.com/

Both of these are the websites I use for American prime time shows, fastpasstv is a little better if you have a poorer connection and use the Zshare links.

Hope this helped.


----------



## shanti263 (Jan 24, 2010)

@high octane, My vaio was not available for the test (packed for the trip) so I tried with the older (slower and less RAM). The test showed 4+ Mbs for download. I don't know what the minimum requirement for the streaming without any stutter. 

@Kirkland, I will give them a try once I'm back from the trip. 

Thanks you both


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

4 Mbps should be good that's high speed


----------



## zen (Apr 9, 2009)

MoneyMaker said:


> i watch american content via Hulu and Pandora as well as the network providers website via hotspot shield


I tried Hulu using hotspot sometime ago but it did not work (I suppose they figured out people outside of US were using it so they 'banned' it).

I just checked again and it works ?!




high octane said:


> I use tvgorge.com and atdhe.net
> 
> The quality is hit or miss, but it's free


Tried tvgorge yesterday and it is no longer free (have to pay or fill out surveys). I used to like it as the quality was good.


----------



## high octane (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeup tvgorge was too good to be true and I expected it to shut down at some point..


----------



## chrisrich (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah if most sites work and you don't typically have video issues, I'd just blame it on a slow site. 

With a lot of people tuning into the Olympics online any associated sites might be slow?


----------

